# Serving plated meal for 200 time line



## chefmomma (May 30, 2015)

I am new to serving plated meals and would like to know how do i get food out to everyone at the same time?


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

first... know_ exactly_ what you want the plate to look like. The less fussy the better.

Long tables... lots of plates... and rolling racks full of everything you need.

assembly line.....

one person for each component of the plate... and off you go.


----------



## chefmomma (May 30, 2015)

Rolling racks r a great idea!, 
How do I keep it hot? And do I just do one table at a time and have them go out with the full tables food? I need to look professional at this dinner. The people at this thing could make or break me!


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Hot boxes. Plate covers. Essential in 200+ dinners.

Or a LOT of help. If you don't know how really you should hire a Chef who has experience. Don't let it " break" you. 

You can hold food in chaffing dishes and plate out if them if you dont have boxes. Have at least 4 tables plated ahead before servers start moving. Speed is essential. Use two plating lines if necessary, if plating on the fly.

Count everything. Twice.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Chefmomma welcome to ChefTalk.

Organizing a plated function means you have to have all the food ready at a specific time and kept hot through out the plating process.

You don't provide enough information to help with specifics. 

For instance, where is the function?

Is there a kitchen at the location?

Do you have servers attending to the 200?

What is you menu?

Plating a dinner means organization. 

On your line you will need at least 4 people for plating unless you delegate more responsibility to less people.

The first person picks up the plate and places the entree on it and slides the plate to the next person who places a starch on the plate, who passes it to the next person who places the vegetable on the plate, who passes it to the next person who places a garnish (optional) and wipes the plate. This person places the plate on the tray or hands it to the server.

It is an industry average that 300 plates can be done in 30 minutes with one line.

That being the case, you can cut this in half by having two complete lines, but that means you'd need at least 3-4 extra people.

Perhaps it would be best to consult someone with prior experience.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Canele said:


> first... know_ exactly_ what you want the plate to look like. The less fussy the better.
> 
> Long tables... lots of plates... and rolling racks full of everything you need.
> 
> ...


I find myself envisioning the plate from the beginning.

I have seen, in my years, that what the plate will look like is the very last thing the line does just before plating.

Chef makes the first plate for all to see, then gets the line moving.

Never understood this.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The fastest way is VEGAS Style (conveyor)


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Two servers per table of eight.  One person running from oven.  One person per item, maybe two if it is an easy item.  24 feet of table lined up.  One person for lids.  One person to clean the plate at the end.

If you want to hold it you need two hotboxes and an extra person for stacking them in the box.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

chefmomma said:


> Rolling racks r a great idea!,
> How do I keep it hot? And do I just do one table at a time and have them go out with the full tables food? I need to look professional at this dinner. The people at this thing could make or break me!


There are hot box rolling racks too... rent them of you dont have them. A couple of Sternos in the bottom will do you just fine


----------

